# النهضة والحضارة والمدنية!



## ابن سينا (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
النهضة لغة:مص. نَهْضٌ، نُهُوضٌ. 1."نَهَضَ الوَلَدُ" : قَامَ فِي نَشَاطٍ وَخِفَّةٍ. "نَهَضَ مِنْ مَقْعَدِهِ مُتَجَهِّماً إلى البابِ". 2."نَهَضَ عَنْ مَكَانِهِ" : اِرْتَفَعَ عَنْهُ. 
واما النهضة اصطلاحاً:الارنفاع والارتقاء الفكري,لأن الامة لا يمكن ان تنهض الا اذا كان لديها زخم من الافكار تؤمن بها وتُبدع في استعمالها,والنهضة يمكن ان تكون صحيحة او فاسده تبعاً للافكار ,والامة الاسلاميه هي وحدهل لديها هذه الافكار وهي وحدها تملك النهضة الصحيحة,واما ما يُشاهد من تقدم في العلم والعمران ما هو إلا نتاج النهضة والابداع في تطبيق الافكار حتى ولو كانت خاطئة كما هو حاصل عند الغرب الان.
ولتبيان بعض المفاهيم وكي يتسنى للمرء ان يدرك صحة هذه النهضة اود أن اذكر تعاريف بعضها,الحضارة والمدنية:
فكثير يخلط بين المفهومين ويجعل احدهم مرادفاً للاخر, وإن كانا لفظين عربيين فلهما معنيين اصطلحيين مختلفين,وعدم التمييز بينهما ادى الى التخبط في انتهاجهما والاخذ بهما دون قيد او شرط مما زاد الطين بلة وبدأنا نأخذ من حضارة ومدنية الغرب اخذاً عشوائياُ.
الحضارة لغة:حَضرَ يَحْضُرُ حَضَارَةً : أقامَ في الحَضر؛ تتغيّر عقليّة الإنسان بتغيّر سكنِه، سواء حضَر أو أقام في البادية. 
واما اصطلاحاً:مجموع المفاهيم عن الكون والانسان والحياة,اي هي عبارة عن كافة الافكار الاساسية التي تعطي الاجابات عن الاسئلة الكبرى عند الانسان الا وهي :من انا ,وكيف جئتت والى اين المصير؟؟؟
وهي باختصار المبدأ وعليه فالحضارات هي:
الحضارة الاسلامية,الحضارة الشيوعية والحضارة الرأسمالية,لأن كل منها لة مبادئ تختلف بل تتناقض مع الآخرى.
والحضارة خاصة,اي ان لكل امة مبادئ خاصة تنبع من وجه نظرهم عن الكون والانسان والحياة.
واما المدينة:
مَدَنَ بالمكان : أَقام به ، فِعْلٌ مُمات ، ومنه المَدِينة وهي فَعِيلة ، وتجمع على مَدَائن بالهمز ، و مُدْنٍ و مُدُن بالتخفيف والتثقيل ,
وهي ايضاً:مَدَنِيٌّ، ةٌ - ج: ـون، ـات. [م د ن]. (مَنْسُوبٌ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ) .
واما اصطلاحاً :الاشكال المادية المستعملة في الحياة من ادوات ومعدات ولوازم في الحياة العامة ,مثل السيارة والطيارة والعمران والكمبيوتر ...وغيرها,وهذه المدنية منها ما هو خاص ومنها ما هوعام ,فالخاص ما هو نابع عن وجهة النظر عن الكون والانسان والحياة مثل التماثيل والرسوم وما يسمى بالازياء مما هو محالف لأحكام شرعية ,واما العام ما هو غير ذلك وما هو غير مخالف للشرع ويمكن اخذة .
وعليه فالنهضة هي التي تأجج الانسان فكرًا متألقاُ وتحثه على الابداع في االانتاج وتدفعه الى الا كتشاف والاختراع,وهذا الامر لا تقوم به إلا الدول,فالدول هي المؤثر والمحرك في تبني افكار في المجتمع وتطبيقها في كافة المجالات,فامريكا مثلاً تبنت الافكار الرأسمالية وتطبقها في كل المجالات وحتى في السياسة فأبدعت في استعمال هذه الافكار وتألقت وقادت الامم, رغم عفونة هذه الافكار وعدم موافقتها فطرة الانسان.
ونظرة سريعه في سجلات التاريخ نرى كيف كانت امة الاسلام في الصدر وقيادة الامم والشعوب الاخرى فكرياُ وعلمياُ وعلى كافة الاصعدة وهي نتاج تطبيق الاسلام بل والتألق في تنفيذة.


----------



## منى29 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

ونظرة سريعه في سجلات التاريخ نرى كيف كانت امة الاسلام في الصدر وقيادة الامم والشعوب الاخرى فكرياُ وعلمياُ وعلى كافة الاصعدة وهي نتاج تطبيق الاسلام بل والتألق في تنفيذة.
اللهم حبب الينا الايمان وزينه في قلوبنا وكره الينا الكفر والفسوق والعصيان اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابه.
بارك الله فيك وشكراً على هذا الموضوع.


----------



## ابن سينا (10 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرًا لك أختي المهندسة متى 29,وبارك الله فيك ومرورك العطر.
(اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابه).


----------



## Eng_Hisham (10 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ابن سينا على هذه المعلومات القيمه فالحقيقه أن هناك الكثير ممن يخلطون بين الحضاره والمدنيه .
ولا يعرفون معنى كلمه النهضه ويخلطون بينها وبين تقدم.....

لكن عندي بعض التعديل على تعريف النهضه أصلاحا ألا وهو

الأرتقاء الفكري على أساس روحي

وشكرا.......
اللهم عجل لنا باليوم الذي تعود لنا فيه العزه,بعوده الخلافه الراشده على منهاج النبوه........


----------



## ابن سينا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخي المهندس هشام حيّاك الله وبارك فيك, وشكرًا على مرورك العطر الفواّح....واما بالنسبةالى معنى النهضة إصطلاحًا فهو الإرتقاء الفكري ,وهذه النهضة قد تكون صحيحة او خاطئة,والنهضة الصحيحة الحقة هي التي تكون على أساس روحي كما تقدمتَ وهي تكون فقط في النهضة الاسلامية لأنها من نفس الفكر ,واما ما نشاهده في الغرب فهو نهضة خاطئة وذلك لإفتقارها للعامل الروحي.


----------



## b. al-harthy (13 أكتوبر 2006)

لا ينقص الامة الا اليقين و الاخلاص في العمل و لا حضارة الا في التعاون و التواصل فقوم تعاونوا ما غلبوا و نحن اليوم مغلوبون في الارض اضعنا و وضعنا. ارجوا ان نقبل بانتقاد انفسنا كي ننهض من رقادنا. و بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## Eng_Hisham (13 أكتوبر 2006)

أحسنت أخي العزيز أبن سينا ولا تبخل علينا بمثل هذه المواضيع القيمه التي تفتقر لها الكثير من المنتديات........

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_Hisham (13 أكتوبر 2006)

b. al-harthy قال:


> لا ينقص الامة الا اليقين و الاخلاص في العمل و لا حضارة الا في التعاون و التواصل فقوم تعاونوا ما غلبوا و نحن اليوم مغلوبون في الارض اضعنا و وضعنا. ارجوا ان نقبل بانتقاد انفسنا كي ننهض من رقادنا. و بارك الله فيكم.



بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز b. al-harthy:

ان نهضه هذه الأمه لا تكون إلا على أساس الأسلام الذي هو ديننا ,فاليقين والتعوان والإخلاص من ضروريات النهضه إلا أنهما لا يكفيان فالأمه بحاجه لأن تقوم بترتيب أولاوياتها ومن ثم تستطيع أن تعرف ما هي القضيه المصيره التي يجب أن تتخذ حيالها إجراء الحياه أو الموت.

فالأمه لن تعود لها حضارتها طالما أنه يطبق عليها نظام وضعي لا ينبثق عن عقيدتها ,وهذا الأمر ليس حكرا على الأمه الإسلاميه , فمثلا لو قام الغرب بتطبيق النظام الإسلامي فلن تكتب له النهضه لأن النظام الذي يطبق عليهم لا ينبثق عن عقيدتهم الرأسماليه مما ي}دي إلى ظهور تناقضات وإضطرابات تحول دون النهضه ,وهذا ما تعاني منه أمتنا الإسلاميه..........


----------



## ابن سينا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز المهندس هشام حيّاك الله وبارك فيك وتواجدك الساطع في هذا المنتدى,وإن شاء الله سوف يتألق هذا القسم بوجودكم جميعًا.


----------



## b. al-harthy (14 أكتوبر 2006)

ادعوا الى ان يعود فهمنا لديننا نصرة للمظلومين في الأرض في وجه الظالمين و لا نزكي انفسنا بل ندفع بالتى هي احسن فالذي بينك و بينه عداوه كانه ولي حميم .
لا ان ننصب من انفسنا قضاة نكفر كل من له رأي غير ما نراه .
خير امة اخرجت للناس لا تركب خيل الاخرين و تسكن دورهم و تأكل من نتاج و فتات علمهم و ترجمهم على ما هم عليه انها و الله اشكالية كبيرة . و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اسمحوا لي ان اشارككم في موضوعكم القيم

اولا: الى أخي الكريم بي- الحارثي 
اخي الحبيب ليس لآننا ناكل من نتاج الغرب او نركب صناعتهم او نلبس من حياكتهم و لباسهم تريدنا ان نغمض اعيننا عن حقيقة ان هذا الغرب مهما ارتقى و ارتفع في حياته فإن هذا الارتقاء و هذا الارتفاع انما هو ارتقاء خاطئ و هذه النهضة التي يتمتع بها الغرب و ينظر الى غيره من ألأمم بدونية و احتقار بسبب ما يعيشه من نهضة انما هي نهضة خاطئة كما أسلف الأخوان الكريمان ابن سينا و هشام.
ان عقيدة الاسلام عندما حلت للانسان عقدته الكبرى و المتمثلة بالأسئلة التي اوردها اخي ابن سينا بارك الله فيه على هذا الفكر المستنير ، ( من أين أتيت ؟ و لماذ أتيت إلى هذه الدنيا ؟ و ألى أين المصير حين الموت ؟ )
هذه الأسئلة أجابت عنها العقيدة الاسلامية بكل و وضوح و سهولة فقد قالت للانسان انه هناك ماقبل هذه الحياة و هو الخالق سبحانه و تعالى و هو الله و هو الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك
و ان الله قد خلقك لعبادته و لم يخلق عبثاً " و ما خلقت الجن و الانس الا ليعبدون " و هي اجابة عن السؤال الثاني و هو سبب مجيئك ايها الانسان الى هذه الحياة و غايتك فيها، ثم اجابت على السؤال الثالث فأوضحت ان مرد كل مخلوق الى الله و سيحاسبه على كل فعل قد فعله في هذه الحياة الدنيا فإن عمل بأمر الله كان خيراً و ليحمد الله و ان انتهك ما حرم الله و نهى عنه فلا يلومن الا نفسه فهو في عذاب الله ما استحق.

و هنا نعرف النهضة الصحيحة على انها ارتقاء فكري على أساس روحي.
بمعنى ان الانسان ينهض بما لديه من فكر عن الكون و الانسان و الحياة و ما قبل الحياة و ما بعدها و علاقة ما قبلها بما بعدها.

اذا كانت هذه الأمور واضحة لا لبس فيها في عقلية الانسان و نفسيته فهو شخصية ناهضة
و اذا كان الانسان قد اعتنق الاسلام و عقيدته فاصبحت عقيدة الاسلام هي وجهة نظره في الحياة منها ينظر الى كل صغير و كبير في هذا الكون او في نفسه فهو شخصية اسلامية

مقياس أعماله الحلال و الحرام
و غايته رضوان الله تعالى

أسأل الله ان نكون على هدى من ربنا و أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و يصلح فساد قلوبنا


ثانياً : إليك أخي ابن سينا

أريد أن أسألك لماذا حصرت الحضارات في ثلاث و هي الاسلام و الراسمالية و الشيوعية ؟

ثم ما هي مقومات الاسلام كأساس للحضارة و لماذا هو الآساس الصحيح فقط للنهضة ؟

أرجو البيان مع خالص الشكر و التقدير


----------



## b. al-harthy (18 أكتوبر 2006)

دلني على مثل مشرق في حياة الامة الان يا اخ خالد كفانا نظريات


----------



## عبد الناصر2006 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا*

الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد ان اعرف رايكم بشعاري الذي ارفعه دائما في كل مشاركاتي 
وهو ( بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا )
هل فيه خطأ ارجو ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم 
اخوكم عبد الناصر / ابن فلسطين


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*بارك الله فيك* فقد أنرت عقولنا بهده المعلومات القيمة


----------



## على الريانى (19 أكتوبر 2006)

مامعنى الحضارة فى رايكم 
هل تظن ان الحضارة الان هى حضارة


----------



## على الريانى (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## كطامي (19 أكتوبر 2006)

ان المواطن العربي يتمتع بصياغه الكلمات والجمل بشكل راقي وجميل لاكن عند التطبق الفعلي للمفاهيم والافكار المذكوره بكلامه نجد عجز كبير اتمنى ان يكون النقاش عن المواضيع التي تطرح نقاش علمي منطقي واقعي . صحيح نحن بحاجه الى التناقش والتداول بمثل هكذا مصطلحات كأن يكن النهظه او اللغه او التاريخ او ما شابه من المفاهيم التي رسخت في عقولنا من الصغر لاكن يجب علينا ان نكون مثالا يقتدى به من قبل الامم والشعوب الاخرى على سطح المعموره . ارجو من الاخوان ان لايتحسسو من تعبيري لاني والله اتمنى ان تكون امتنا احسن الامم وارقى الامم واجمل الامم واتمنى من المشاركين ان يتوفقون في المباشره بتطبق المفاهيم الاسلاميه السمحاء والافكار الجميله التي تذكر من خلال هذا المنتدى . مع الحب والاحترام


----------



## مسعود العوامي (19 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعد في اجاد ماده جيده على موضوع الصحه والسلامه وان يكون بلغه الانجليزيه والسلام عليكم


----------



## مسعود العوامي (19 أكتوبر 2006)

health&safety assignment


----------



## مسعود العوامي (19 أكتوبر 2006)

health&safety assignment
:19: :75:


----------



## تامر الهدار (19 أكتوبر 2006)

أخواني لنجعل شعارنا : أبدأ بنفسك و أتقن عملك ... والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## نبعة المدينة (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*ضياع ألأمم*

لقد تحدث ألأخ المشرف عن الحضاره والنهضه بشكل جميل 
اود أن اضيف ان ما يقوي ألأمه هو الفكروتوحد ألأمه حول فكر معين سواء كان هذا الفكر صح ام خطأ 
ونظره الى ألإتحاد السوفياتي كيف سقط عندما الغى الشيوعيه اي ان الفكر الذي كان يوحدهم ما عاد ليوحدهم فتقسم الى امم وشعوب .
وعندما تحول العرب من امه تحمل راية ألإسلام الى دويلات كانت تتبع للغرب والشرق وأالأّن تتبع لأمريكا. 
المشكله لاتنحصر في تفتت ألأمه ولكن في ان نصبح نشكك في أنفسنا وفي قدرتنا وفي تاريخنا 
ففي فلسطين اصبحنا نشكك في جدوى عدم ألإعتراف باسرائيل واصبح القبول باليهود في احتلالهم لفلسطين هو عين الصواب وفيه الحكمه والعقلانيه . واصبح السفير ألأسرائيلي يسرح ويمرح في العواصم العربيه 
وفي العراق اصبحت المقاومه ارهابيه وتظهر علينا كل يوم شخصيات حضرت على ظهر الدبابه الأمريكيه لترى ان الحكمه تكون في تقسيم العراق وأن انتماء العراق للعالم العربي والإسلامي كان خطأ استراتيجي 
والحكمه تكون ان يكون العراقممزقاً وبلا هويه وبلا انتماء .
وان من ينّظرويطرح لهذا الفكر الإنهزامي تستقبلهم العواصم العربيه ولهم ممثلينهم في الدول العربيه .
لايوجد ممثلاً عن حركة المقاومه الاسلاميه (حماس) , او عن المقاومه العراقيه في معظم الدول العربيه(على ألأقل لتحاورهم ) .
وعن تقسيم السودان حدث ولا حرج فهناك وفود عرييه نشيطه من أجل الضغط على السودان من أجل القبول بقوات دوليه أي ان تصبح السودان تحت الوصايه الدوليه .
نعم هذا ما يحدث عند ضياع ألأمم ، وضياع ألأمه عندما لا تعرف هويتها ولا تعرف مصلحتها
عندما نتوقع أن بمحاصرة الشعب الفلسطيني وتجويعه من أجل ألإعتراف بالكيان الصهيوني هو حل عقلاني وحكيم .. انه الضياع ...الضياع 
عندما نعتبر ان المقاومه العراقيه ارهاباً هو الضياع..ألضياع 
يا جماعه المشكله الكبرى هي في هزيتنا النفسيه 
ولكني ابشركم انني لم اقنط من رحمة الله فوالله اني أرى النصر قريب لهذه ألأمه وان كل هؤلاء ألإنهزامببن سيلقون في مزبلة التاريخ 
ان المقاومه في العراق وفلسطين هي انبل ظاهره في التاريخ العربي الحديث وهي ما تبقى من كرامه لأمتنا العربيه والإسلاميه. والله اني أرى انها منتصره بإذن الله بالرغم من الحصار والتجويع وكيد ألمؤامرات لها ومهما وصفوها وسواءً شائوا أم أبو والله انها منتصره ولن تلقي سلاحهاوستبقى تقاوم حتى زوال ألإحتلال


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (20 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## monsurmustafa (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم لقد انزل الله سبحانه وتعالى المنهج الصحيح السليم الذي يجب ان نتبعه فالله سبحانه اعرف بالأنسان واحتياجاته لذلك ان نعيش سعداء الا اذا اتبعنا النهج الرباني الذي نزل لكل الناس 
و عزتنا فقط تكون باتباع التعاليم الاسلامية و تطبيقها تطبيقا كاملا 
(نحن امة اعزها الله بالاسلام وما ابتغينا العزة بغير الاسلام اذلنا الله)


----------



## عبد الله فهد (20 أكتوبر 2006)

الحضارة هي نتاج الانسان و النهضة هي داب الانسان و همته بدأت الحضارة الاسلامية ببضع كلمات يتلقاها أي قادم إلى دين الاسلام فيفتح الله عليه و تراه فقيهاً منذ قوله لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله لماذا ؟ لآنهم ببساطة تركوا ماضيهم دون أ يتطلعوا إليه و رموه بكل ما فيه من مال و جاه و سلطان و عرفوا أن العمل وحده هو طريق الوصول إلى مبتغاهم و على كل و احد منا أن يعمل ما يمكنه أن يعمل بمفرده مع إيمانه العميق بأن يكون بالنهايةالعمل بالجماعة فالجماعة هي التي تحمي أي مكسب جديد من العلم و المعرفة و العلم كما المال يزكو بالانفاق


----------



## FAHED M M (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الصراع بين الخير والشرّ، وبين الحقّ والباطل، سُنَّة من سُنن الحياة، إذ اقتضت حكمة الله تعالى أن يجعل الصراع والتدافع بين الناس من عوامل ظهور الحقّ والخير، وانهزام الباطل والشرّ، قال تعالى: {ولولا دفعُ اللّهِ الناسَ بعضَهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض} وقال: {ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لهدِّمت صوامع وبِيَعٌ وصلواتٌ ومساجدُ يُذكر فيها اسمُ الله}. 

فبعد أن خاض الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته الكرام، صراعاً فكرياً، وكفاحاً سياسياً، مع المشركين والكفار، لإقامة الدولة الإسلامية، وصراعاً دموياً مع الصراع الفكري بعد قيامها، حاملةً الإسلام رسالة خير وهدىً إلى الناس كافة، كان الكفار على مرّ العصور يكيدون لهذه الدولة، أحياناً بأعمال مادية حربية، كالمغول والصليبيين وكفار إسبانيا، وأحياناً أخرى بأعمال فكرية ثقافية، كالزنادقة والمبشرين والمستشرقين، من أجل القضاء على دولة الخلافة كجهاز تنفيذي على رأسه الخليفة. 

وفي الحرب العالمية الأولى تحقق ذلك، فهدموا دولة الخلافة، وطردوا الخليفة، ومزقوا بلاد المسلمين إلى دويلات ضعيفة، طبقوا فيها أحكام الكفر، ظانّين بعملهم هذا أنّهم قضوا على الإسلام في نفوس المسلمين. 

إلاّ أنّ الأمة الإسلامية، على أيدي أبنائها المؤمنين والواعين المخلصين، دبّت فيها أحاسيس النهضة، فأدركت دولُ الكفر، أنَّ قوة الإسلام غير محصورة في جهازه التنفيذي فقط، وأنَّ استمالة بعض ضعاف النفوس المسلمين، بتلويث أفكارهم بالثقافة الغربية، لم يحقق ما كانوا يتمنونه. 

وبعد مراجعة ودراسة، وصلوا إلى أنّ قوة الإسلام و(المسلمين) تكمن في عقيدته وما ينبثق عنها من أفكار، ما دعاهم إلى إعادة النظر في خططهم وإلى تطويرها، لتتولى الدول الكافرة، بأجهزتها الرسمية وعملائها من الحكام والمفكرين، مهمة الإجهاز على الإسلام، بالإجهاز على عقيدته، بصفتها عقيدة سياسية، ليُحلّوا محلّها عقيدة فصل الدين عن الحياة، فبدأوا بطرح وتبني أفكار تؤدي إلى ما ذهبوا إليه، كالقومية والاشتراكية والديمقراطية، والتعددية السياسية، وحقوق الإنسان، والحريات، وسياسات السوق، التي بيّنا زيفها وخطرها. 

ثم طرحوا أفكاراً أخرى مصحوبة بأعمال، كالحوار بين الأديان والحضارات، ومقولة أبناء إبراهيم، ثم وصم الإسلام بالإرهاب والأصولية والتطرف. فكان لا بدّ أن نبيّن حقيقة هذه الطروحات وخطرها على الأمة الإسلامية، لتعي عليها، ولتقف الموقف الشرعي تجاهها، لا سيما وأنَّ إعادة الإسلام إلى الحياة، كمبدأ عالمي، وكنظامٍ سياسي، تحمله دولة الخلافة للناس كافّة، أمرٌ قد تأكد، ليس للمسلمين العاملين فحسب، بل وللأمة الإسلامية، ولأعداء الإسلام، الذين ما فتئوا يتآمرون على هذا الدين وعلى هذه الأمة. 

وسوف نتناول هذه الأفكار لبيان خطرها وزيفها، لا باعتبارها أفكاراً يراد فهمها، أو شبهات يراد دفعها، بل باعتبارها عملاً من أعمال الغرب الكافر، وعلى رأسه أميركا وبريطانيا وفرنسا، يُراد به ضرب الإسلام، وضرب العاملين لإعادة الخلافة، بل وضرب دولة الخلافة حين يأذن الله بإقامتها. 

وعليه، فقد كان لزاماً أن يتمّ كشف هذه الأفكار والأعمال، ليتبيّن المسلمون ما يُراد بهم، وما يُكاد لدينهم، ليتمسكوا بهذا الدين، وليجدُّوا للعمل لإعادة الخلافة على منهاج النبوة، اقتداءً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ليتحقق على أيديهم إعادة الخلافة والحكم بما أنزل الله. {هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهرهُ على الدين كلّه ولو كره المشركون}. 
ونحن، إن قُمنا بما أوجبه الله علينا، لعلى يقين أنّ الكفار الذين يكيدون للإسلام والمسلمين، سيخيب أملهم، وسيخسرون أموالهم وستنطفئ نارهم {إنّ الذين كفروا ينفقون أموالهم ليصدّوا عن سبيل الله، فسينفقونها، ثم تكون عليهم حسرة، ثم يُغلَبون}.


----------



## محمد الباهدلي (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز وادمكم الله لكل خير وزكاة العمل تعليمه


----------



## طارق البصري (23 أكتوبر 2006)

الغرب سوق لنا كل ما نحتاج وما لا نحتاج من مدنيته وهذا شيىء حسن ولكن بالمقابل سوق لنا من الافكار ما كان سبب في تحطيم قيمننا والسبب في ذلك هو ما يشاهد جيلنا مما نعبر عن نفسنا بطريقة غير حضاريه ومشوهه حيث المسلم يقتل المسلم تحت مسميات الطائفيه والذهبيه والابتعاد عما عبر عنه رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحبه الكرام من روح الموده فيما بينهم مما ادى شعوب الارض تاتي افواجا للدخول في الاسلام وبالتالي المساهمه في بناء اروع حضاره عرفتها الانسانيه . فمتى نرعوي ونعود الى اسلامنا الحقيقي ونساهم في الحضارع الانسانيه


----------



## زينب الاموي (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بوركت يمينك على هذه الكتابة اخ *(خالد بن الوليد)*هو هذا رأي صائب


----------



## زينب الاموي (24 أكتوبر 2006)

:55: :55: :55: اخواني واخواتي ساعدوني على ايجاد مصادر في التكامل الفني في التصميم الداخلي....ارجوووووووووووووووووكم


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*يجب ان نضع في حساباتنا شئ واحد وهو مهم جـــدا 
لانه هو شريان الواقع الموجود داخلنا نحن العــــرب
هو ( اذا اتفق الشيطان مع الملاك لا يتفق عربــــــي
مع عربي ) كلماتنا العربيه غير موحده غير موجوده
مشتته - متبعثره - متناثره - كل منا يهتم بقطيتـــــــه
دون النظر الي اخيه العربي - كل منا يهتم بسياستـه 
دون النظر الي ان هذه السياسه سوف تضر غيــــره
دعونا من الشعرات التي لا ناخذ منها الا اللســـــــان
التي لا نخذ منها الا الحديث العذب الحديث الرنـــــان
التي تعشقه الاذن ولكن يكره القلب لانه حــــــــــديث
مسطر علي ورق مذهب دون فعل......................
هذا اكثر شئ لدينا نحن العرب الكلام ولاشئ سـوي
الكلام - نحن دائما نكن الضغينه الي بعضنا لماذا ؟
لا ادي ؟ والله وهو الرحيم
وشكرا*​:81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81:


----------



## ابن سينا (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الأخ ريمون عدلي...ان الحضارة كما عرفناها سابقًا هي الارتقاء الفكري, والمقصود في الفكر هنا هو الفكر الاساسي او(الاول) وهو الذي ليس قبله فكر ,وهذا الفكر هو الذي يجيب على تساؤلات الانسان والتي هي بحد ذاتها اساسية او(اولية) وهذه هي :من أنا؟ ومن أين جئت؟,والى أين المصير؟...وهي التي يطلق عليها العقد ة الكبرى عند الانسان,وحلها والكيفية التي تُحل بها هي التي تُحدد فكر الانسان...فإن كان الحل مقنعاً للعقل موافقًا للفطرة (وهما شرطان اساسيان) فتطمئن له القلوب وتحصل بها السكينة,وإن خالف احد الشرطين _أي لم يقنع العقل او لم يوافق الفطرة_ قد يكون حلاً ولكن لا تطمئن له القلوب ولا يحصل به السكينة المرامة ,فهو إذن حلاً خاطئًا,والمتتبع للأفكار التي حاولت ان يحل هذا العقدة الكبرى عند الانسان,يرى أنها لا تخرج عن كونها شيوعية او رأسمالية او اسلامية وهي وحدها التي قامت بحل هذه العقدة_وهذا جواب للأخ خالد بن الوليد_ ,ولا أظن ان الامر قد يخفى عليكم ان الشيوعية قد ماتت وبطل شرعها بما حوت بين طياتها من منافرة الفطرة على الصعيد الإقتصادي(الملكية) والصعيد الديني(التقديس),والرأسمالية التي هي عقيدة الوسط (الفصل بين الدين والدولة) وإطلاق الحريات والتي ما زالت تنزل الويلات في الامم والشعوب المستضعفة,ويبقى الاسلام وهو الوحيد الذي حل العقدة بإقناع العقل وموافقة الفطرة والسكينة التي اكتسبتها القلوب من جراء هذا الحل الروحي ...فهذه الافكار يجب ان تكون عند كل افراد المجتمع ,فوحدة الافكار بين افراد المجتمع تحتم وجود وحدة المعالجات ,ووحدة المعالجات تجعل المشاعر عند كل الافراد هي نفسها...وعندها أخ ريمون عدلي تسقط العبارة التي ذكرتَها أنت في مطلع كلامك:"اذا اتفق الشيطان مع الملاك لا يتفق عربــــــي مع عربي "...ويصبح هم الانسان هو هم أخية الانسان الآخر ...ففرحه يفرحه وحَزََنَه يحزنه.


----------



## محمد خطاب (28 أكتوبر 2006)

اللهم حبب الينا الايمان وزينه في قلوبنا وكره الينا الكفر والفسوق والعصيان اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابه.
بارك الله فيك وشكراً على هذا الموضوع.


----------



## مسعود العوامي (28 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اود المساعده في موضوع (كيف تضع استراتجية الصحه السلامه)


----------



## touqanar2000 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*الهدى ودين الحق بدلا من الحضارة والمدنية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أجد أن لفظ الهدى أوضح وأشمل من لفظ الحضارة التي لم ترد في كتاب الله سبحانه. وقد ورد في الكتاب "قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى وأمرنا لنسلم لرب العالمين(71)"الأنعام ليؤكد أن الهدى الحق إنما يتم بإقرار أن الله رب العالمين. والصحيح أن الكثير قد اتخذ من دون الله أربابا بدلا من التماس الهدى من رب العالمين. وإذا اعتبرنا أن الهدى بديلا للحضارة فالحضارة الحق هي الحضارة القائمة على هدى الله التي تقرر وتشهد أنه رب العالمين. وهذه الحضارة هي الحضارة التي جاء بها الرسل (أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده(90))الأنعام والتي كان القرءان الكريم مصدقا لما ورد فيها ومهيمنا عليه.
ولا شك أن الحضارة الغربية التي يقودها البروتستانت ما كانت لتقوم لولا أنها ابتعدت عن الأرباب قاصدة الله سبحانه. ولعدم وجود مرجع يحقق التوافق بين الهدى ودين الحق لدى من لا يعتمد القرءان قامت هذه الحضارة العوراء التي ترى الأمور بعين واحدة.
وبالمقابل انحرفنا نحن المسلمين عن هدى الله سبحانه بهجرنا لكتابنا القرءان وحصره في مجالات ضيقة غير شاهدين أنه ذكر صالح للعالمين في كافة المجالات، وبالتالي قعدنا عميانا يقودنا أعور. الكثير منا يدرس مئات الكتب ولا يضيف القرءان إلى هذه الكتب فيعطيه من الجهد ما يعطي غيره من الكتب. بل إننا فقدنا الثقة في قدرتنا على فهم الكتاب لاعتقادنا أنه منزل لفئة خاصة لها القدرة على فهمه وهي المخولة لبيانه لنا.
أما فيما يتعلق بدين الحق كبديلا للفظ المدنية فإننا نجد العديد من الدول تتكلم عن حقوق الإنسان وحقوق الحيوان والبيئة وغيرها. وكان الأولى لنا كمسلمين أن نكون في زمام المبادرة لنعرف العالم بحقوق كافة العالمين. 
إن ما نحياه اليوم في ظلال الحضارة الغربية لأكبر برهان على ما خسره العالم من انحطاط المسلمين. فالفساد البيئي والفاحشة وسوء توزيع الثروة والسرقات والحروب وغيرها من الامثلة الشيء الكثير الذي يبين ضرورة وأهمية إدراك المسلمين لواقعهم أولا ومن ثم معالجة مشكلاته من خلال كتاب ربهم ثانياً الذي لا ريب ولا تفريط فيه.


----------



## FAHED M M (30 أكتوبر 2006)

المشترك ريمون 
قد قرات ردك و صدقني لم افهم ما دخل مشاركتك في موضوع البحث 
انتهى


----------



## ريمون عدلي (2 نوفمبر 2006)

استاذنا ابن سينا :ـــ
( ويصبح هم الانسان هو هم أخية الانسان الآخر ...ففرحه يفرحه وحَزََنَه يحزنه. ) انتا تعلم كمـــا
اعلم انا كما يعلم الجميع انا هذا العباره خارج نطاق الساحه العربيه . خارج ايطار تعامنا نحـــــن
العرب مع بعضنا البعض . الجود والكرم العربي الاصيل اندثر في زحمه مشاغلنا اليوميه وقوتنــا
دعونا ان نقف مع انفوسنا بصدق لكي نصل الي الحل.......................................................
( الحضاره هي الارتقاء الفكري ) كما قلت حضرتك ولكن ليس لتساؤلات التي ذكرتها لان هــــــذه
التساؤلات تؤدي الي طريق مذدود ويمكن ان يؤدي الي الشرك بالله لان السؤلات تعطي تســاولات
ثم الي حلقه ليس لها نهايه لان اجابتها عند الله سبحانه وتعالي لان الاجبات غير منطقيه وغيـــــر
مشروطه . اما في راي الشخصي ان الارتقاء الفكري هو خلو الفكر من الشوائب التي تلوثه التي
تجعله يتصرف دون وعي او ادرك عندما يخلو العقل من الاشياء الغير صالحه هنا فقط يكتمـــــــل
الارتقاء الفكري الذي يجعل كل منا يعيش في سلام . ولكن دايما هذا الارتقاء الفكري غير موجود
في مجتمعنا العربي مما يجعل هروب كثير من العلماء الي المجتمعات التي بها الارتقاء الفكـري
الذي نفقده نحن . نجعل ذوي الخبرات والعلماء والضفرات العلميه بالهروب الي دول اخــــــــري
يجدون فيها ما نفقده نحن العرب . استاذي ابن سينا كيف للعقل ان يقتنع والقلب خائفا من ظهور
الغد لان دائما في مجتمعاتنا العربيه ما نمسيه لا نصبح به لا نطن ان اليوم احسن من الغـــــــد
لا اعلم لماذا ...................................................................................................
لا تكتمل اركان الحضاره العربيه لا في وجود المحبه والخوف علي بعضنا ويكون كل افـــــراد
المجتمع وحده واحده قلب واحد ينبض بالانتاج والتقدم والنظر الي الماضي حتي نتمكن مـــن 
من الا ستمرار في الحاضر . وحده المعالجه لا تعمل الا اذا تم ادخار مدخلات بالشـــــــــــكل 
الامثل بالتالي سوف نتحصل علي مخرجات نستفبد منها كلها . حضارنتا العربيه كـــــــــــان
رائده ولكن اليوم فقدت صيتها وذروتها اين السبب ؟ هل فينا نحن الشباب ام مــــــــــــــاذا ؟
افيدمنا حتي نلحق بالشعوب التقدمه ؟ ................................................................

وشكرا


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (2 نوفمبر 2006)

هلا والله هلا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (2 نوفمبر 2006)

Fahed M M
اهلا بك عضو جديد ...........
ارجو ان تقرا مشاركتي مره اخري ورجاء قارنها بالواقع
الذي امامك ؟ ماذا وجدت ؟ ولكن كن في ردك صادقا مع
نفسك وضع الدفاع بدون واقع نلمسه .....................
والله الموفق


----------



## ابن سينا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ألأخ ريمون عدلي...إن الشعوب كالافراد لها خصائص ومميزات,ومن خصائص ومميزات الانسان العربي الكرم والجود والشجاعة والنخوة,وقد كانت هذه تتحلى حتى في العصر الجاهلي وفي العرب الذين اعتنقوا ديانات آخرى مثل النصرانية واليهودية...فهذا السمؤال كان من اوفى الناس حتى ضرب به المثل:"أوفى من السمؤال"...ومع مجيئ الاسلام وتثبيت مكارم الاخلاق ارتفع الانسان العربي في خلقه اسمى المراتب والسور...واما قضية الانشغال بالذات وفي زحمةالحياة كما قلت..فهي الطامة الكبرى وقد تأصلت في نفوسنا من جراء إهمال الجهات الرسمية والتي يجب ان تكون في مقام الراعي والمسؤول...واما قولك عن الحضارة _الرقي الفكري_ والاجابات قد تؤدي الى الشرك بالله _والعياذ بالله_ فهي مستمدة من الواقع ...والاجابات الصحيحة وموافقتها للواقع والفطرة لا يمكن ان تؤدي الى الكفر...حيث أنها تمثل الفكر الاساسي...ومقولتك ان الاصل خلو الافكارمن الشوائب...فهذا يدل على وجود الفكر ابتداءًا,وإلا كيف يتحصل وجود الشوائب...
واما القول بالحضارة العربية؟؟!!...فليس هناك ما يسمى بالحضارة العربية الخاصة...فالعرب كقوم لم يكن لهم طريقة حياة خاصة او نمط معين قائم على اساس فكري...فالحضارة اصبحت للعرب بعد ان انزل الله عليهم القرآن الكريم على لسان سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.


----------



## البرق (4 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز ابن سينا حياك الله 
و احب ان اشكرك على اختيارك على هذا الموضوع الهام الذي طالما أختلط في أذهان الكثير مما يسبب الشتات واضمحلا فكرة بناء أمة وحضارة سليمة
وفقك الله


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 نوفمبر 2006)

استانا ابن سينا :ــ
في بادئ امري احب ان اعرفك انني مسيحي واحب ان نتعايش بسلام 
( حيث انها تمثل الفكر الاساسي ) ما هو الغكر الاساسي في نظــــرك
لماذا نبحث عن اجابات لي اشياء بعيده وتتدخل لي فراغ ؟ حيث هــذه
الاجابات تدخلنا في دوائر مفرغه وسميكه وتجعلنا نسأل انفسنا اسئله
اخري ؟ لدينا الكون كله لماذا نحصر انفسنا في متاهات وزوايه سبحان
ما نخرج منها ؟ يجب ان لا نلقي اللوم علي احد . ولكن اذا عمل كل فرد
منا واجبه صدقني سوف نتقدم اكثر


----------



## ابن سينا (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الأخ ريمون عدلي...لم يخف عليّ انك نصراني ,ولكلٍِِ دينه,فهذه العلاقة بين الله وعبادة يحكم بها الله سبحانه وتعالى يوم اللقاء إما ثوابًا وإما عقابًا...والنصارى كانوا وما يزالون جزءًا من الامة لهم ما لهم من حقوق عليهم ما عليهم من واجبات...
وسؤالك :"ما هو الفكر الاساسي في نظــــرك"...وإجابته :إن الانسان يقع حسه في هذه الدنيا على ثلاثة امور هي :الانسان نفسه...فهو يرى نفسه وغيره من البشر,والحياة ,فهو يشاهد مظاهرها وآثارها في نفسه وغيره من الناس,وهي فردية الظهور..والكون الذي يعيش هو وغيره من الانام فيه,وكل ما يعمل ويدبر الانسان لا يخرج عن آفاق هذه الامور الثلاث,بل بها فقط يصب كل جهوده,ويبدأ الانسان في وضع الاسئلة المتعلقة به وحياته والحيز الذي يعيش به,وهذا ملاحظ حتى في الاطفال...وفي نهاية المطاف يصل في تساؤلاته الى من انا؟,ومن هذه الحياة وما الروح؟,وما هو الكون وما ابعاده ومن اين جاء؟, اي من هو الخالق...هذا ما يعنيه الفكر الاساسي...فهو الفكر الذي مابعد ه فكر.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (16 نوفمبر 2006)

استاذنا ابن سينا :ــ
انا متفق معك كل الاتفاق في ان الانسان يقع حسه في هذه الدنيا على ثلاثة امور هي :ـــ
1/ لانسان نفسه. 2/ الحياة. 3/ الكون والتعايش. ولكن اختلف معك في التساؤلات هذه
(( من انا؟,ومن هذه الحياة وما الروح؟ )) (( وما هو الكون وما ابعاده ومن اين جاء؟, ))
(( اي من هو الخالق.....................................................................................))
لان هذه السؤلات يصعب الاجابه عليها والتعامل معها بدون ادراك ووعي فطري كامل لان في 
النهايه لا توجد لها اجابات محده ولا يخفي عليك ان الانسان بطبيعته البشريه يريد اجابات 
مقنعه ومبسطه وصريحه وواضحه ومحدده وهذه التساؤلات لاتعطي الا الحيره الحيره فقط 
لان العقل ادراكه في هذه الامور مبني علي العقيده التي يعتقدها ويأمن بها اي بمعني العقل محدود في هذه
الامور فيتدخل الايمان في هذه الامور واحساسه بها حتي لا يصل الي مرحله الكفر والشرك عندما لا يصل
الي الاجابات المقنعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## touqanar2000 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*نبذ الخلاف أساس المحبة ورسالات الرسل*

أخوتي الكرام
أقرأ الحوار الدائر الهادف واحب أن أبين ما يلي:
أن الهدف من إرسال الرسل كافة هو تحقيق الرحمة وحل مشاكل الخلاف. إن الفطرة السوية لا تقبل الظلم ولا تضع أسسا للنقاش لا يجتمع عليها الناس. لذلك نرى الناس متفقة على حب الإحسان وكره البخل، وحب الوالدين وكره العقوق، وحب العدل وكره الظلم وغيرها من الأمور كثير. وتلويث هذه الفطرة السوية من شأنه أن يفرق الناس ويزرع العداوة بينهم. وهنا يأتي الرسل لإزالة ما علق على الفطرة السوية من قضايا أفسدتها. وهنا أود الإستشهاد ببعض الآيات القرءانية:
(ولو شاء ربك لجعل الناس أمة وحدة ولا يزالون مختلفين (118) إلا من رحم ربك ولذلك خلقهم ...)هود. هو خلقهم ليكونوا أمة واحدة ولكنهم اختلفوا باستثناء من رحم الله سبحانه.
(كان الناس أمة وحدة فبعث الله النبين مبشرين ومنذرين وأنزل معهم الكتب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه ...(213)/البقرة. إذن حين اختلف الناس بعث الله سبحانه النبيين ليوحدوا كلمة الناس من خلال الكتاب المنزل. بل أن الحق قال:
(وما أنزلنا عليك الكتب إلا لتبين لهم الذى اختلفوا فيه وهدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون(64)/النحل)
لذلك كانت رسالات الرسل لحامليها رسالات محبة وسلام وحل مشاكل الخلاف، وكانت كفيلة بوصل رباط بني ءادم كلهم برباط الأخوة البشرية، ونشر العدالة لكافة البشر. وأختتم بقوله سبحانه:
(واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا واذكروا نعمت الله عليكم إذ كنتم أعداء فألف بين قلوبكم فأصبحتم بنعمته إخونا وكنتم على شفا حفرة من النار فأنقذكم منها كذلك يبين الله لكم ءايته لعلكم تهتدون (103)/ءال عمران
وبقوله: (لقد أرسلنا رسلنا بالبينت وأنزلنا معهم الكتب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط...(25))الحديد
كم نحن بحاجة لمن يفهم رسالات الخالق وينشر المحبة والسلام لكل العوالم ابتداء بالبشر مرورا بالحيوان والنبات وانتهاء بالجماد فيصلح ما أفسده الناس.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*المشترك fehed M M*
لم ترد علي هل فهمت ردي واشتراكي
وشكرا


----------



## FAHED M M (22 نوفمبر 2006)

المشترك ريمون عدلي :
قد تزعجك صراحتي لكن تعود ان الابحاث العلميه ليس فيها مجاملات .
انا مازلت ارى ان ما طرحته في رسالتك بعيدا عن موضوع البحث للاسباب التاليه:
1: موضوع البحث النهضه و الحضاره والمدنيه السؤال ما دخل ذلك بالساحه العربيه و مشاعرها .
2: لماذا هذا الربط بين موضوع البحث من الناحيه العلميه و الحضاره العربيه .
3: متى كان العرب ( العرب قبل الاسلام ) اصحاب حضاره و في اي زمن سجل لهم ذلك .
4:ماذا تقصد بالحضاره العربيه.
5: ملاحظه الرجاء الاجابه مع التوثيق التاريخي او العلمي للاجابات .مع شكري لك.


----------



## touqanar2000 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*البعد الجيني في إنشاء الحضارة*

أخوتي الكرام
يمكن اعتبار اكتشاف الخارطة الجينية أعظم الإكتشافات العلمية في نهاية القرن العشرين. ولو سبقنا النتائج العلمية المستقبلية بمحاولة دراسة التاريخ ودراسة كتاب الله سبحانه نجد تطابق في المفاهيم:
من الملفت للنظر أن الله سبحانه كرر ذكر (غلام عليم) كبشارة لإبراهيم بولده أسحق في القرءان: الاولى بقوله سبحانه: (ونبئهم عن ضيف إبرهيم(51)إذ دخلوا عليه فقالوا سلما قال إنا منكم وجلون(52)قالوا لا توجل إنا نبشرك بغلم عليم(53))الحجر
والثانية بقوله سبحانه: (هل أتيك حديث ضيف إبرهيم المكرمين(24)إذ دخلوا عليه فقالوا سلما قال سلم قوم منكرون(25)فراغ إلى أهله فجاء بعجل سمين(26)فقربه إليهم قال ألا تأكلون(27)فأوجس منهم خيفة قالوا لا تخف وبشروه بغلم عليم(28)فأقبلت امرأته في صرة فصكت وجهها وقالت عجوز عقيم(29))الذاريات

في حين ذكر الحق (غلام حليم) في وصف إسماعيل: (رب هب لي من الصلحين(100)فبشرنه بغلم حليم(101)فلما بلغ معه السعي قال يبنى إني أرى في المنام أني أذبحك فانظر ماذا ترى قال يأبت افعل ما تؤمر ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصبرين(102))الصافات

فالحضارة ببعدها العلمي كانت سمة مميزة لأبناء إسحق، والحضارة ببعدها الحلمي كانت سمة لأبناء إسماعيل. ولو اشترك الأبناء معا في صناعة الحضارة لكانت حضارة مميزة جدا.

لا نجد في أبناء إسماعيل (العرب) رغبة في تسلق الجبال والغوص في البحار وغيرها كما نجدها في أبناء إسحق، ولا نجد في أبناء إسحق العفو والمغفرة والصفح كما نجدها في أبناء إسماعيل.

والظاهر من نصوص الكتاب والواقع التاريخي أن صنع الحضارة العلمية لأبناء إسماعيل لا يمكن تحقيقه من غير الرسالة السماوية التي أختصوا بها لتغطية عدم التميز الجيني إلا من خلال القرءان، كما أن صنع الحضارة الإنسانية ببعدها الحلمي لأبناء إسحق لتغطية عدم التميز الجيني لا يمكن تحقيقه إلا من خلال الرسالات السماوية والتي كان ختامها القرءان الكريم.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*المشترك fahed MM*
لم اطلب منك المجاملات . ولم تزعجني الصراحه ولكن لم افهم ما ترمي له وما المقصود بالتحديد الابحاث العلمي .... عزرا نحن هنا نقوم بالنقاش والتفاهم دون فرض الري ..............................................
(موضوع البحث النهضه و الحضاره والمدنيه السؤال ما دخل ذلك بالساحه العربيه و مشاعرها) هل انتا لم تفهم المشاركه الاولي او المشاركه الثانيه ؟ لان الساحه العربيه قولتها في المشاركه الثانيه وانتا اخي الكريم لم نتفهم الاولي (لماذا هذا الربط بين موضوع البحث من الناحيه العلميه و الحضاره العرب)الحضاره شئ نفيز لم تحدد الا باركان ومقومات لذلك الاتفاق بين الشعوب هو الذي تقود الحضاره الي بر الامان(متى كان العرب ( العرب قبل الاسلام ) اصحاب حضاره و في اي زمن سجل لهم ذلك)اليس الفراعنه من العرب فحضارتهم كانت ولاتزال من اعرق الحضارات اتعلم عن لعنه الفراعنه ؟هي فالحقيقه ليست لعنه هي نوع من الاكتشافات البيلوجيه بمعني سلاح مخفي عند فتح القبور يصاب الفاتح بمرض فيموت ويقال بعد ذلك اصيبا بلعنه الفراعنه(ماذا تقصد بالحضاره العربي)اقصد ابن سينا وعلماء الجبر والفلك والفيزياء وغيرهم من راده العرب الكرام ........ الحضاره العربيه الان هي مرتبطه كل الارتباط بما يقدم لنا من الغرب لاننا غير متفقين في الي شئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الحضاره بدايتها الاتفاق وهو يجر الامان 
وشكرا لك واشكرك جزيل الشكر علي نصحي


----------



## يوسف الساريسي (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

تعريف الحضارة هي مجموعة من المفاهيم عن الحياة، فالحضارة تعبر عن طريقة معينة في العيش لمجتمع يتبنى ثقافة معينة . وبغض النظر فيما إذا كانت هذه الثقافة صحيحة أو خاطئة ما دامت أفكارها متجسدة في مجتمع معين فإنها تعتبر حضارة ولو كان أهلها يعبدون الأوثان أو الأشخاص. 

والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------

